# This should be cool..



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

I want one..


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

I've heard that they want $15K-20K for this system. I think I'll pass. For that amount of money I could get some really serious training, and an awful lot of ammo (I already have the .338 Lapua). Also, how does it compute wind drift and/or moving targets?


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

Sgt45 said:


> I've heard that they want $15K-20K for this system. I think I'll pass. For that amount of money I could get some really serious training, and an awful lot of ammo (I already have the .338 Lapua). Also, how does it compute wind drift and/or moving targets?


You are right, for that kind of money a lot could be done. I am not sure how it computes wind and moving targets.


----------

